

TweetDeck Raises an Angel Round. Next Up: A Business Plan - ivankirigin
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090116/another-twitter-app-funded-tweetdeck-raises-an-angel-round-next-up-a-business-plan/

======
wensing
No business plan? Wish him the best, but I thought those days were over.

